# Gaggia Classic - Water Flow Rapido!!



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi All,

My Gaggia Classic has developed a rather odd problemo this evening. I made my usual coffee when I got one from work and took the PF off once the shot pitcher was full. I usually flip the brew switch for a few seconds to clear the shower screen and then wipe the shower screen and surrounding areas. Normally, the water flows at a rate where it comes out of the centre of the shower screen.

this time however the water is squirting out at such a rate that that is is coming out of the shower screen like a bathroom shower! The water pressure seems to have almost doubled! Does anyone know if this is indicative of anything?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Possible blockage above the shower screen, Tony?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I've taken everything off (shower screen, group head and all screws) so that the water is flowing from one hole, the main inlet. The water is really coming out at a rate of knots! I don't see that anything that can be blocked though.

i did the OPV mod a few weeks ago but that appeared to slow the flow if anything. Maybe something has 'given' which would've normally controlled the water flow?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;aUke3h-HyyU]






here is a 30 second video showing the flow rate.... Any ideas?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

So I've adjusted the OPV and it seems to be ok again... What do we reckon?


----------

